
Coronavirus: Captain Tom Moore's NHS fundraiser tops £10m - pikuseru
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-52303859
======
mellosouls
At the risk of being told off I've resubmitted the story with a link that
includes his age and feat in the title.

------
mellosouls
12 million now and rising, what a guy.

